# Wie erschaft man ein solches Video?



## MrMo (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich geistere nun schon eine ganze Weile auf dem Board rum und versuche mein Wissen über Videodesign zu stärken.
Nun hab ich in der letzten Woche ein Movie geladen, dass mich so begeistert hat, dass ich einfach wissen muss, wie man sowas macht.

Es handelt sich um ein Couter-Strike Movie, dass meiner Meinung nach den besten Schnitt und die besten Effekte gegenüber anderen CS-Movies vorweisen kann.

Hier ist der Link:  Malice 

Hoffentlich ist es euch nicht zu groß.
Vorallem interesiert mich, wie er/sie den Abspann gemacht hat (Fernseher) und diese Lichteffekte (Fenster und HEs (Granaten)).

Es wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir die ein oder andere Frage beantworten könntet, 
Danke


----------



## Nicmare (23. Februar 2004)

oah, kein Bock mir das zu saugen, sorry . aber kannst ja das Ende auscutten und mal posten .


----------



## MrMo (23. Februar 2004)

ja, ok mach ich.
1 moment bitte


----------



## LostPixel (23. Februar 2004)

Hi, ich finde "Die Hard" oder das neue "Restock4" haben noch bessere "Effekte". Einer der bestgemachtesten Videos vom Editing her ist sicherlich the badge 2.0 und 3.0.
Ich arbeite selbst gerade an einem Gaming Video. Also bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich dir helfen kann allerdings würde das hier den Rahmen sprengen.

Meld dich einfach mal via icq bei mir: #153972057


----------



## MrMo (23. Februar 2004)

Hi
ganz klar ist DieHard das beste CS-Movie aller Zeiten, da es vom Skill der Frags malice weit überlegen ist und auch das Zusammenspiel zwischen Audio und Video ist etwas besser.

Malice gefällt mir eigentlich nur von den Effekten her, die Fragszenen sind meiner Meinung nach net gar so toll.

Ich bin immer noch am uploaden (verdammte 24h trennung  )
gleich gibts link


----------



## MrMo (23. Februar 2004)

Wie versprochen, hier die cutscenes:
CUTSCENES 

insgesamt 26MB

cya


----------



## Nicmare (23. Februar 2004)

also die lichteffekte sind extrem übertrieben. die strahlen bewegen sich viel zu schnell. die müssten doch still in den raum scheinen (bsp. in der halle die strahlen von oben). aber das sieht alles nach shine von trapcode aus.


----------



## LostPixel (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MrMo _
> *Wie versprochen, hier die cutscenes:
> CUTSCENES
> 
> ...



Der Leuchteffekt ist mit Shine von Trapcode gemacht das Plugin findest du auf
http://www.trapcode.com
Ein Tut dazu gibt es auf http://www.own-age.com im forum unter Tutorials.
Ich persönlich mache das ganze mit Knoll Light Factory und LensFlares das finde ich kommt nicht so übertrieben rüber.


----------



## MrMo (23. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich bin gerade am rumexperimentieren, mit diesem Effekt.

Nur kann mir einer sagen wie man den Abspann macht?
Also das Bild in den Fernseher einfügen und dann das mit dem "verschwommenem Splitscreen".

Das wär echt Super!
cya


----------



## The-God (24. Februar 2004)

Also ich hab mir die beiden Videos angeguckt und könnte nicht sagen das es hier irgendwie Probleme geben würde diese Effekte nachzumachen. Also das mit dem Fernseher würd ich so machen:

In jedem Frame von da aus wo der Film startet also die Kamera sich weg vom Fernseher bewegt würd ich immer den Videoclip per Keyframes an die Ecke des Fernsehers anpassen ein bisschen den Clip wölben und fertig (Ja es gibts bessere Möglichkeiten mir fällt aber grad keine ein  ). Also mit Zeit und Geduld dürfte das kein Problem sein. Wenn du sonst noch fragen hast frag doch einfach.

Also das im Abspann wo der Film S/W ist hat er mit ner Maske gemacht die er dann weichgezeichnet hat.

Gruß


----------

